
Interviewing is a noisy prediction problem - tysonzni
https://erikbern.com/2018/05/02/interviewing-is-a-noisy-prediction-problem.html
======
barrenone
Interviewing is hard and unpredictable. At Google, I'd say 50% of the
engineers wouldn't get their own job again from an interview. Though I would
say that nearly all of them are up to par. I think having a harder/stronger
screen can account for that noise in some ways.

